# 3DMark03 system info error



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 3, 2012)

Like the title says I get the error system info error when mark 03 launches, I've tried putting -nosysteminfo after the target but I just get another error saying "The name "C:\Program Files (x86)\Futuremark\3DMark03.exe"-nosysteminfo' specified in the target box is not valid. I've had this problem before, I just don't remember how I fixed it lol.

The problem has been fixed



okidna said:


> Try download and install this : http://www.futuremark.com/downloads/Futuremark_SystemInfo_v4110_installer.exe
> 
> Don't forget to remove the "-nosysteminfo".


----------



## Phusius (Sep 3, 2012)

you will score to high with those system specs, so if your trying for the 7990 just forget it


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 3, 2012)

Phusius said:


> you will score to high with those system specs, so if your trying for the 7990 just forget it



I've got something planned, don't you worry


----------



## Maban (Sep 3, 2012)

Phusius said:


> you will score to high with those system specs, so if your trying for the 7990 just forget it



Choice of hardware is only a small factor in getting a low score. I used a Q9550 and a GTX 470 to get a score of 5.


----------



## okidna (Sep 3, 2012)

Try download and install this : http://www.futuremark.com/downloads/Futuremark_SystemInfo_v4110_installer.exe

Don't forget to remove the "-nosysteminfo".


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 3, 2012)

okidna said:


> Try download and install this : http://www.futuremark.com/downloads/Futuremark_SystemInfo_v4110_installer.exe
> 
> Don't forget to remove the "-nosysteminfo".



Yup that worked, thanks! I'll that to the OP incase anyone else has this problem


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2012)

you need to put the parameter before the last "

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Futuremark\3DMark03.exe -nosysteminfo"

actually not sure. try a few variants, you got the basic idea right


----------

